# hlad z cizí bytosti



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,

jak té větě rozumíte?
"Jíst rýži s vyschlým hrdlem je skoro nemožny. I přes hlad, hlad z cizí bytosti, z prašivýho démoníka v tobě, který ti tak rád rve utroby a nutí tě se skrčit..." 

Co to znamená: že má hlad kvůli té cizí bytosti, nebo že má chut na cizí bytosti 

Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Že by nějaká těhotná paní, která se na dítě moc netěší?


----------



## Jana337

Nebo tasemnice?


----------



## .Lola.

Cha cha, jste vtipní! 

Parolearruffate, je to neobvyklý obrat, ale nejspíš jde o to, že ta "druhá bytost" způsobuje hlad, který ten dotyčný cítí. Co je ta "druhá bytost" z toho není jasné. Možná druhé já? Nebo má ten člověk pocit, že do něj vstupuje zlý duch? Nevím.


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak to přesně nevím, je to určitě takový poetický vyraz, ale že to znamená že ta druhá bytost způsobuje hlad, to jsem chtěla zjistit. Děkuju


----------

